# Glencoe Hospital, Scotland, June '09



## spacepunk (Jun 23, 2009)

As part of my explore of the Glencoe area, I stumbled upon this hospital which is well boarded up, and there are also a few houses nearby with nosey inhabitants, so entry was a no no.
































The Gatehouse, again to many people nearby for a quick peek inside.


----------



## foz101 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quite a few cameras on the walls there. Any response? Any more info?


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 24, 2009)

that gatehouse looks right spooky


----------



## Cuban B. (Jun 24, 2009)

Tightly boarded, looks alarmed, sounds like the heating's still on and the live ambulance station's just across from it. Looks a cracker though especially as it used to be a big country house


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah loads of cameras but they seemed defunct.
The area nearby contains a loch which was transformed by the landowner to look like a part of canada, as he married an Indian Squaw who missed her homeland so much he tried to make her feel at home by replicating her homeland
















Alas, she still wasn't happy and went back to her homeland, so the area is now in the hands of the national trust.


----------



## Cuban B. (Jun 24, 2009)

It really is in a beautiful location with the view of Loch Leven. Shame it'll cost too much to asbestos strip it as it would make a great hotel.


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 24, 2009)

Unfortunately there was a lot of mist about so the view was somewhat spoilt.


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 24, 2009)

spacepunk said:


> Unfortunately there was a lot of mist about so the view was somewhat spoilt.



That sounds like 99% of the year up hear


----------



## Smellycat (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice post SP. shame I couldn't of been there


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 24, 2009)

Fabulous house and gatehouse...and the loch is gorgeous.


----------



## escortmad79 (Jun 24, 2009)

What a fantastic building


----------



## lost (Jun 24, 2009)

Vultures! I've had a look too, they've done a good job on the boarding, and the alarms and CCTV look recent. Peering through one of the first floor windows I could see an ornate plaster ceiling with curtain rails underneath, so it's probably a drop ceiling-free zone.






Old photo showing its location, stunning place


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 24, 2009)

yeh the alarm system is new and i would guess the camera's are working as well i think the system is also raido linked to the police station you walk past in Glencoe


----------



## Cuban B. (Jun 25, 2009)

No cameras when you first looked here Lost? I thought they would've been here while the place was still active. Maybe due to the fact people went in and stole paintings etc from the hospital a week before it closed while patients were still inside. Most of the boarding's been cemented in place!


----------

